# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Hà Nội tự túc?

## Alyaj

Tôi muốn đi Hà Nội. Tôi Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Hà Nội tự túc*? cả nhà tư vấn dùm tôi nhé  :Smile: 

Cảm ơn!

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Thủ đô Hà Nội lôi cuốn du khách bởi nét cổ kính, yên bình và những kỷ niệm khó quên về một thành phố ngàn năm văn hiến.*

*Thời gian du lịch*

Thời gian thích hợp nhất để du lịch ra Hà Nội là vào tháng 9 đến tháng 11 hoặc từ tháng 3 đến tháng 4, đó là lúc chuyển mùa thời tiết ấm áp và dễ chịu, không quá nắng gắt hay hanh khô. Tuyệt vời nhất là vào mùa thu, Hà Nội như khoác một chiếc áo mới, dịu dàng và lãng mạng nhất trong năm.  

*Phương tiện di chuyển*

Từ TP.HCM hay các tỉnh thành khác, bạn có thể đi ra Hà Nội bằng tàu hỏa, ô tô hoặc máy bay.

Nếu đi tàu thì bạn nên đặt vé tại ga Sài Gòn: 01 Nguyễn Thông, P.9, Q.3, TPHCM. Hiện nay có nhiều loại vé cho bạn chọn (ghế cứng, ghế mềm, giường nằm có máy lạnh…), giá từ khoảng 782.000VND/vé/người trở lên. Tàu dừng tại ga Hà Nội trên đường Lê Duẩn.
Nếu đi ô tô, bạn có thể chọn các hãng xe như Hoàng Long, xe Mai Linh...Khởi hành từ bến xe Miền Đông, giá vé từ 550.000VND/ng. Thời gian đi ô tô khoảng 60 giờ, lâu hơn tàu hỏa.

Máy bay là phương tiện di chuyển nhanh nhất ra Hà Nội với thời gian bay là 1h45 phút, thời gian làm thủ tục khoảng 2 giờ, vì vậy tổng thời gian bạn di chuyển từ TP.HCM đến trung tâm Hà Nội là khoảng 5 tiếng đồng hồ. Giá vé máy bay từ TP.HCM ra Hà Nội hiện nay đang dao động rất nhiều mức giá, bạn có thể theo dõi các chương trình khuyến mãi của các hãng hàng không như Vietnam Airline, VietJet Air, Jetstar...

Phương tiện đi chuyển từ sân bay về trung tâm Hà Nội
- Xe ô tô của sân bay (giá 35.000VND/người) về địa chỉ số 1 phố Quang Trung, Q. Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội.

- Taxi (giá khoảng 300.000VND), thích hợp cho nhóm đông người. 

- Xe buýt: bắt xe buýt số 7 về bãi trung chuyển Cầu Giấy. Tiếp đó bắt xe 32 hoặc 25 về bến xe Giáp Bát.

*Những điểm tham quan ở Hà Nội*

_1. Một số địa điểm ở trung tâm Hà Nội_

* Văn miếu Quốc Tử Giám

Giờ mở cửa: 08h00 – 17h00 giờ từ tháng 11 – tháng 3 và 07h30 – 18h00 giờ vào những tháng còn lại. Văn Miếu đóng cửa vào ngày chủ nhật. Địa điểm: 58 phố Quốc Tử Giám, Q. Đống Đa, khoảng 2km về hướng Tây từ hồ Hoàn Kiếm. Vé vào cổng: 10.000 VND/lượt, người già trên 60 tuổi: 10.000 VND/lượt.

* Hồ Hoàn Kiếm và Đền Ngọc Sơn

Quanh hồ trồng nhiều loại hoa và cây cảnh, giữa hồ có tháp Rùa, trên hồ có đền Ngọc Sơn. Xung quanh hồ còn có nhiều di tích lịch sử khác như cầu Thê, Tháp Bút khắc 3 chữ “Tả Thanh Thiên” (viết lên trời xanh), Đài Nghiên, đình Trấn Ba, tháp Hòa Phong…
Địa điểm: Phố Đinh Tiên Hoàng, quận Hoàn Kiếm. Giờ mở cửa: 08h00 – 17h00 giờ. Giá vé: 10.000 VND/lượt, miễn phí cho trẻ em dưới 15 tuổi.

* Lăng Bác – Chùa Một Cột

Chùa Một Cột ngay gần Lăng Bác, bạn có thể đi bộ đến tham quan công trình kiến trúc độc đáo này.
Giờ mở cửa: Lăng Bác mở cửa 5 ngày một tuần, vào các buổi sáng thứ Ba, thứ Tư, thứ Năm, thứ Bảy và Chủ nhật. Từ tháng 4 đếng tháng 10, mở cửa từ 7h30 – 10h30; Từ tháng 11 đếng tháng 3 mở cửa từ 8h00 đến 11h00 giờ; ngày lễ, thứ Bảy, Chủ nhật mở cửa thêm 30 phút. Hàng năm Lăng đóng cửa để làm nhiệm vụ tu bổ định kỳ vào 2 tháng: tháng 10 và tháng 11.

* Nhà cổ 87 Mã Mây

Ngôi nhà cổ 87 Mã Mây nằm ở phía bắc Hồ Hoàn Kiếm, trong khu vực phố cổ Hà Nội. Ngôi nhà được xây dựng khoảng cuối thế kỷ XIX và còn giữ lại được khá đầy đủ các chi tiết kiến trúc cổ Hà Nội.
Giờ mở cửa: 8h00 – 20h00, 19h00 mỗi ngày có biểu diễn nghệ thuật dân gian Đào Xá, ca trù trong 60 phút. Giá vé tham quan: 5.000 – 10.000 VND/lượt.Địa điểm: 87 Mã Mây, Hàng Buồm, Hoàn Kiếm.

* Vườn hoa Nhật Tân

Ở đây quanh năm có hoa nở, từ bách nhật, hướng dương, hoa cánh bướm, hoa móng rồng… Lệ phí để vào mỗi vườn là 20.000 đồng/người. Địa điểm: Đi vào từ ngõ 264 Âu Cơ, Quận Tây Hồ.

_2. Một số địa danh ngoài rìa Hà Nội_

* Làng cổ Đường Lâm (cách trung tâm Hà Nội khoảng hơn 50 km). 

Về phượng tiện đi: Từ Hà Nội, bạn có thể tới Đường Lâm bằng ôtô, xe máy, thậm chí là xe buýt, sau đó bắt xe ôm đến làng.
- Bằng xe Buýt: Bến xe Kim Mã -> Sơn Tây: tuyến 70; Bến xe Hà Đông -> Sơn Tây: tuyến 77; Bến xe Mỹ Đình -> Sơn Tây: tuyến 71.
- Bằng ôtô khách: tuyến Mỹ Đình - Phú Thọ (mất chừng 1 tiếng 15 phút).
- Bằng taxi: Taxi Sơn Tây (04) 33626262.

* Làng gốm Bát Tràng (cách trung tâm Hà Nội khoảng 15 km).

Đường đi: Từ phía trung tâm Hà Nội có thể đi theo cầu Vĩnh Tuy, cầu Thanh Trì. Qua sông Hồng, bạn rẽ phải chừng 10 – 15 km là đến cổng làng Bát Tràng. Bạn cũng có thể đi xe bus số 47 từ bến Long Biên 1, cuối đường Yên Phụ đến thẳng Bát Tràng.

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* -*du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## nganhadulich

Chào bạn,

Một số thông tin bên dưới hy vọng sẽ giúp ích cho chuyến du lịch của bạn nhé!

Hà Nội nằm ở hai bên bờ của con sông Hồng, cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh 1760 km. Hà Nội nằm trong vùng châu thổ sông Hồng thuộc vùng đồng bằng Bắc Bộ.
Hà Nội có quá trình lịch sử lâu dài, nhiều công trình văn hóa kiến trúc, di tích lịch sử nổi tiếng. Hà Nội là điểm thu hút du khách quốc tế lớn nhất ở Việt Nam bởi dáng vẻ cổ kính, trầm mặc, thanh lịch và vẻ đẹp tiềm ẩn ở thành phố ngàn năm văn hiến này...

*THỜI GIAN ĐI THÍCH HỢP:*
Hà Nội có khí hậu đặc trưng của Bắc Bắc Bộ, nhiệt đới gió mùa, nóng ẩm, mưa nhiều vào mùa hè, mưa ít, lạnh và hanh khô vào mùa đông. Từ tháng 5 đến tháng 9 là mùa nóng và mưa. Từ tháng 11 đến tháng 3 năm sau là mùa đông, thời tiết khô ráo, có khi rét đậm.
Thời điểm thích hợp nhất để đến Hà Nội là vào mùa thu, từ đầu tháng 9 đến cuối tháng 11. Lúc này tiết trời mát mẻ, dần chuyển qua khô, đôi khi có những cơn mưa nhẹ làm không gian thoáng đãng, không có nắng chói chang. Mùa thu Hà Nội đã đi vào trong nhiều tác phẩm văn thơ, âm nhạc...

*ĐỊA ĐIỂM THAM QUAN:*
*Văn Miếu - Quốc Tử Giám :* trường đại học đầu tiên của Việt Nam, cũng là nơi thờ Khổng Tử và đặt bia Tiến sĩ.
*Chùa Một Cột*, ngôi chùa có kiến trúc hình bông sen độc đáo bậc nhất Việt Nam. Ở ngay trung tâm thành phố, giữa hồ Hoàn Kiếm có đền Ngọc Sơn cổ kính.
*Nhà thờ Lớn Hà Nội.*
*Khu phố cổ Hà Nội* cũng là một nét rất riêng của thành phố với những ngôi nhà, con phố còn giữ được dáng vẻ của chúng từ cuối thế kỷ 19.
*Quảng trường Ba Đình*, trung tâm chính trị của Việt Nam với Nhà Quốc hội, Phủ Chủ tịch hay Lăng chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh - nơi bảo quản thi hài Hồ Chí Minh, người đã đọc Tuyên ngôn độc lập cũng trên chính quảng trường này.
Từ ngày 1/8/2008, sau khi sát nhập với Hà Tây, Hà Nội còn có thêm nhiều khu du lịch của Hà Tây cũ như: Vườn quốc gia Ba Vì, ao Vua, Khoang xanh, suối Hai, Đồng Mô, Thiên Sơn - Suối Ngà (suối Ổi), Suối Ngọc - Vua Bà, Bằng Tạ, Đầm Long, Quan Sơn, Đồng Xương, Văn Sơn, lăng Ngô Quyền, lăng Phùng Hưng, thành cổ Sơn Tây, lễ hội Chử Đồng Tử, chùa Hương...
Sân vận động quốc gia Mỹ Đình nằm tại phía Nam thành phố. Đây là địa điểm thu hút rất nhiều khách du lịch quốc tế khi đến Việt Nam. Sân với sức chứa  40.192 chỗ ngồi, nằm trong Liên hợp thể thao quốc gia, từng là địa điểm chính của Đại hội Thể thao Đông Nam Á năm 2003, nơi tổ chức lễ khai mạc, lễ bế mạc, các trận thi đấu bóng đá.
Nhà hát Lớn của thành phố, nằm tại số 1 phố Tràng Tiền  do người Pháp xây dựng. Đây là một trong các trung tâm văn hóa của thủ đô Hà Nội, nơi diễn ra thường xuyên các hoạt động văn hóa, biểu diễn nghệ thuật. Và cũng là trung tâm của các hội nghị, gặp gỡ. 
*Các bảo tàng.*
*Hồ Hoàn Kiếm* nằm ngay tại trung tâm của thành phố, nơi đây thường diễn ra những hoạt động văn hóa lớn của thành phố, như biểu diễn văn nghệ, bắn pháo hoa, thường ngày thì nơi đây cũng là điểm tập trung của nhiều bạn trẻ và du khách.
*Hồ Tây* nằm xa trung tâm thành phố, Hồ Tây là hồ lớn nhất ở Hà Nội, nơi đây có không khí tương đối thanh bình mặc dù là điểm tập trung của nhiều bạn trẻ. Hàng tối đều có du thuyền đi dạo quanh Hồ Tây, ban ngày thì bạn có thể thuê xe đạp nước và dạo hồ. Ngắm hoàng hôn trên Hồ Tây cũng là một việc nên làm khi bạn đến thăm Hà Nội.
*Công viên nước Hồ Tây*.
*Các làng nghề nổi tiếng:* như làng gốm Bát Tràng, làng Ngũ Xá đúc đồng, làng Yên Phụ làm nhang… lưu giữ nét văn hóa truyền thống của dân tộc.
*Các lễ hội.* 

*PHƯƠNG TIỆN:*
Đi lại trong nội thành Hà Nội có thể sử dụng các loại xe công cộng như xe bus, taxi, xe máy, ô tô. Khách du lịch cũng có thể đi xích lô, giá thấp và được ngắm cảnh phố phường. Ngoài ra Hà Nội cũng có tuyến đường sắt đi các tỉnh phía Bắc và toàn quốc. Nếu bạn ở lâu tại Hà Nội thì bạn có thể đến khu phố cổ tìm một tiệm cho thuê xe đạp hoặc xe máy, thường thì  đây là phương tiện ưa thích của du khách nước ngoài khi tới thăm Hà Nội dài ngày.
*ẨM THỰC:* 
Hà Nội có truyền thống ẩm thực lâu đời với nhiều món ngon nổi tiếng.

Món ăn Hà Nội có nhiều, nhưng nhắc đến món ăn Hà Nội là người ta nhắc đầu tiên đến phở. Phở như một thứ đại diện mang tính bản sắc, đặc thù của món ăn Hà Nội. 
Chả Cá Lã Vọng. Trước đây, chả cá Lã Vọng được làm bằng nguyên liệu cá Lăng. Nhưng gần đây, chả cá chủ yếu được làm bằng cà quả ta bởi cá Lăng bây giờ rất đắt và hiếm. Thịt của cá quả cũng chắc và đậm đà hơn cá lăng.
Chả cá Lã Vọng được ăn kèm với bún cùng các loại rau thơm: hành hoa, hành củ, thì là, húng lạc và lạc rang chấm kèm nước mắm tôm hoặc nước mắm ngon đều được. Món này được ăn lúc nóng nghi ngút, vừa ăn vừa ngâm nga mới thấy hết được vị ngọt của thịt cá, tận hưởng hương thơm ngào ngạt của chả cá và các loại gia vị.
Ngoài ra bạn cũng nên một lần thưởng thức món bánh cuốn Thanh Trì, hay bánh Tôm Hồ Tây, cốm làng vòng...

*Dưới đây là một số địa chỉ ẩm thực để bạn tham khảo*

Phở gà 172 Tôn Đức ThắngPhở Bát Đàn 49 Bát ĐànPhở Thìn Bờ HồPhở Thìn Lò ĐúcChả cá 14 phố Chả Cá/ ĐT: 8 253 929Chả cá 107 Nguyễn Trường Tộ/ ĐT: 8 239 875
*LƯU TRÚ:*
Nhà trọ bình dân giá rẻ hơn. Để tìm được một khách sạn bình dân, bạn nên tới khu phố cổ.
Để có phòng trong những mùa cao điểm, như giáng sinh, tết tây, tết âm lịch, bạn nên đặt phòng trước từ 2-3 tháng. Nếu sát khoảng thời gian đó bạn mới đặt phòng, thì giá phòng có thể đẩy lên cao.

Tốt nhất nếu đặt phòng ở những khách sạn lớn, bạn nên đặt qua các công ty du lịch, giá sẽ rẻ hơn nhiều khi bạn đến đặt trực tiếp tại khách sạn.

*Lưu ý khác*:

Du lịch Hà Nội vào mùa hè nên chọn trang phục gọn nhẹ, thấm mồ hôi vì thời tiết lúc đó rất nóng bức. Ngược lại nếu đến Hà Nội vào mùa đông nên mang theo áo khoác, trang phục lạnh vì nhiệt độ có khi xuống dưới 10 độ.Vào thăm lăng chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh hay các đền chùa nên mặc trang phục kín đáo, không mặc váy ngắn, quần short...Những con đường phố Cổ Hà Nội khá nhỏ và lắt léo, khi đi thăm quan những con phố này bạn nên mang theo một tấm bản đồKhi mua sắm tại những khu chợ bạn nên trả giá, người bán hàng tại Hà Nội nhiều khi khó tính và không được lịch sự bởi thế nếu bạn chỉ có ý định xem mà không mua thì nên đi vào buổi chiều. Khi trả giá cũng đừng nên trả giá quá gay gắt, hay chỉ trả một giá rồi đi, tốt nhất nên trả giá lần một, rồi thêm lên một chút, dù có không mua được món đồ cũng nên mỉm cười và cảm ơn người bán hàng. Nói với họ bạn muốn đi xem thêm các hàng hóa khác trước khi quyết định có mua hay không.Người Hà Nội thường không hay ra đường sau 11g khuya, đường phố Hà Nội sau 12g khuya thường rất vắng vẻ, các hàng quán đóng cửa và an ninh cũng không được đảm bảo. Nếu bạn là khách du lịch, tốt nhất không nên ra đường thời gian này.


Liên hệ nếu bạn cần thêm thông tin nhé!
Ngân Hà 
Sky: fiditour.touronline13
Yahoo: fiditour.touronline13
Email:nganha@fiditour.com

----------

